# Journal: xJaypexs 120p



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

I was originally planning on starting a new high tech discus tank, but slowly turning against it. Wont be buying the tank till this Thursday when i visit AFA from phoenix, so we'll see whats in stock and what catches my eye :wink:



Here is a short list of what i still need and planning on getting:
Lighting: Will probably go with one or two of the MH from fishneedit
Tank: ADA 75p,90p, or 120p
Stand: Probably DIY, or any suggestions?
Substrate: ADA Africana
Filter: Unknown
and at last seom metal inflow and outflow pipes.
Am i forgetting something?


For now, i bought some substrate from the local store:biggrin:
Only had one good 9L bag of Africana so ill buy one more or depends in the size of tank when i visit AFA. So far i have 2 powder 3l bags, 1 9l bag and a small power sand bag.









Here's the stand 









UPDATE 6/20/2010
Just got home and took a pic of everything i got so far.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

So ive decided im going with the 120p. Might be picking up the stand today so im kind of excited. 

For the light i was looking into the tek 36 in fixture since im looking for a total of 155w this fixture gives me 156w. Would this be a problem? Or is there a 48" fixture that can let you turn on 3 bulbs?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I really like the 120-p's I will have one one day in my basement after its finished. 

I would get a 4' fixture from Catalina aquarium. You can call them and have them (Jeff) build you whatever you want. I assume your going to go pressurized co2. If so you can get a nice 4x54 or 3x54 w that will be something like this http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1423&osCsid=4c5f90c274f2f292df4c0a89617fe2be . 

I have a 60-p in my sig you can check out. It is half the length of a 120 so I got a 3x24w t5ho from Catalina and have 2 switches. It may give you some ideas, maybe not.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

That fixture looks pretty crispy .
Never heard of the CA, how are those compared to the tek lights? If theyre just as good im probably getting this one. You said he can build whatever i want? You think hell be able to build one like the one in the link with two power cords, one turning on 3 bulbs and the other one for the fourth bulb?


I also just picked up the stand, will post pics up soon


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

I think i found one that has exactly what i was looking for

what you think of this one?
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?products_id=1652


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Posted a pic of the stand.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice stand! o_o Did you make it?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Nice stand! o_o Did you make it?


I wish i could make a stand like this. I bought this from Dan, the one he was selling at Aape


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

xJaypex said:


> I wish i could make a stand like this. I bought this from Dan, the one he was selling at Aape


Oh really? He was selling that for a really good price. :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice! I'll be tagging along for sure 
The light you posted would work perfect with the three switches. A lot of flexibility there. It just won't look as "modern" as the one that bsmith linked.

Keep us posted!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Oh really? He was selling that for a really good price. :thumbsup:


Yeah, with the money i saved on the stand it made it a pretty obvious choice to just go ahead and get the 120p.



CL said:


> Nice! I'll be tagging along for sure
> The light you posted would work perfect with the three switches. A lot of flexibility there. It just won't look as "modern" as the one that bsmith linked.
> 
> Keep us posted!


Yeah cant decide between those too, also dont like the fact that the one with the tree switches doesnt have "HIGHEST QUALITY ADVANCE BALLAST"
as described in theone bsmith mentioned, its also cheaper.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I own the model that bsmith linked (the 4x36" version) and I love it. However, when I want to run three bulbs, I end up having to cover a bulb because there is no way to run just one bulb off.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

That stand is smooth!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

CL said:


> I own the model that bsmith linked (the 4x36" version) and I love it. However, when I want to run three bulbs, I end up having to cover a bulb because there is no way to run just one bulb off.


Yeah i like the design of that one a whole lot more then the other one, how do you cover the other bulb? Did you get yours with the moonlights? It also says no mounting legs included, can you hang it fro the ceiling?



Digital said:


> That stand is smooth!


Thanks! I really like it a lot, i think the Africana soil will look great with this stand.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Just tell Jeff that you will be hanging the fixture, and will need eye hooks, and he will install them for you. I cover up one bulb with a piece of blue insulation foam. I cover a bulb with a piece of blue insulation foam. That part of the light doesn't get hot at all, so I don't have to worry about it melting or catching fire etc.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Im going to go ahead an order the the bsmith recommended today, you happen to know how much is it to add the moonlights?, ive always wanted a fixture with some moonlights.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I have no idea about moonlights. Personally I don't think I would ever use them even if I had them.


----------



## mattrt09 (Jun 12, 2010)

this is going to be really cool im keeping an eye on it


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

CL said:


> I have no idea about moonlights. Personally I don't think I would ever use them even if I had them.


I love my moon lights but I would only want them if they were white, blue doesn't look right on a freshwater tank.

Craig


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

CL said:


> Just tell Jeff that you will be hanging the fixture, and will need eye hooks, and he will install them for you. I cover up one bulb with a piece of blue insulation foam. I cover a bulb with a piece of blue insulation foam. That part of the light doesn't get hot at all, so I don't have to worry about it melting or catching fire etc.


You think i could cover one bulb with aluminum? 


mattrt09 said:


> this is going to be really cool im keeping an eye on it


Thanks! I hope it turns out good.


Just a small update, lights have been ordered 

Anyone know if shipping will require a signature? I think ill still be in cali when the lights get here.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Aluminum would work perfectly, and probably look better than what I use. :thumbsup:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Just wait till tomorrow and tell Jeff exactly what you want. He can probably even build you one with the newer shell design but you could get the older design for cheaper. I don't understand why you would want to cover one of the bulbs up?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

bsmith said:


> I don't understand why you would want to cover one of the bulbs up?


In case 4 is too much and 2 is not enough :tongue:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Just get a 3 bulb fixture or even a 4 bulb fixture with 3 or even 4 switches.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

I wanted to get the fixture with the 3 switches but it didnt looked as sleek as the one i went with. The one i got is suppose to be cooler, newer model and cheaper too. I wanted three bulbs because i only want 150w of light over this tank.

Speaking of the tank, im in SD and will be on my way to SF tomorrow to visit AFA and check pick up the tank! So excited.... hopefully they have it in stock.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

xJaypex said:


> I wanted to get the fixture with the 3 switches but it didnt looked as sleek as the one i went with. The one i got is suppose to be cooler, newer model and cheaper too. I wanted three bulbs because i only want 150w of light over this tank.
> 
> Speaking of the tank, im in SD and will be on my way to SF tomorrow to visit AFA and check pick up the tank! So excited.... hopefully they have it in stock.


You will not need more than 150W over the tank.
You could, but you'd have to raise the light up higher.

4 bulbs are too much on most 120 cm tanks, unless it's a 60cm deep x 60cm Tall x 120cm long.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

xJaypex said:


> I wanted to get the fixture with the 3 switches but it didnt looked as sleek as the one i went with. The one i got is suppose to be cooler, newer model and cheaper too. I wanted three bulbs because i only want 150w of light over this tank.
> 
> Speaking of the tank, im in SD and will be on my way to SF tomorrow to visit AFA and check pick up the tank! So excited.... hopefully they have it in stock.


Sounds similar to the 3x24 I got for my 60-p except you will have 54w per bulb. There t5's are awesome im completely satisfied with both of mine. 

What bulbs did you go with or did you opt to get your own?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This all sounds great so far.

Has that bubble mailer come in the mail yet?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> This all sounds great so far.
> 
> Has that bubble mailer come in the mail yet?


Hey! Yes my dad called yesterday telling me about a package that came in the mail, I'm guessing that is it. Will let you know when i get home this sunday night:hihi:


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

UPDATE!

Sis called today and told me lights have arrived today!

Today was a great day, woke up headed to AFA and spent a good amount of money in supplys over 1000, tank is not included. Just emailed AFA to send me a quote for the 120p and im having that shipped over to AZ. Also spent the day enjoying my last day in SF, what a city!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow. $1000 shopping spree at AFA would qualify as a good day in my book too 
Plus you got to see San Fran!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, it was more than i expected, but at least all is paid for and i think im settled. No more tanks for me. :hihi:

I just got the quote from AFA and its a done deal, tank will be shipped and arrive sometime next week. :flick:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

San Francisco is a wonderful place. You should live there to beat that Phoenix heat!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, our hotel was right in the middle of everything too. we didnt do as much as we wanted but we did all we could for that whole day. We went to the Aquarium of the Bay,Bay Cruise, AFA, and a little shopping at the Union Square. Oh yeah, and we drove through the worlds most crooked street.


Just cant wait till i get home tomorrow so i can enjoy my uber late Christmas present


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

UPDATE:

Just got home from my vacation and just unpacked everything so i can take a show off picture for you to see(First Post).


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

so jealous!!!


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey, not to threadjack but are you Justin Roundtree? And if so I saw some of your tanks on some gallery and they looked great. I forget which website they were on though...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Dan the Man said:


> Hey, not to threadjack but are you Justin Roundtree? And if so I saw some of your tanks on some gallery and they looked great. I forget which website they were on though...


I think it's Steven, and it was probably GLA's website.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Tank arrived today 











It probably wont be a while till i set this up though. 

In the mean time i started a new smaller project to keep me busy.









what do you guys think of the layout?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Man... what a coincidence. I just got my 120P from AFA 2 weeks ago and it's been sitting in my bedroom waiting for my stand to come in. I'll be following your journal to keep up with this tank. Looking forward to seeing you set this baby up man.

What lights did you go with? Looks like Catalina? Also, is that the ADA garden mat you're using under the tank?

Edit** read your first page. Catalinas  I almost went with Cat as well, but I found out the Tek lights were actually a better deal from Aquariumspecialty.com


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Man... what a coincidence. I just got my 120P from AFA 2 weeks ago and it's been sitting in my bedroom waiting for my stand to come in. I'll be following your journal to keep up with this tank. Looking forward to seeing you set this baby up man.
> 
> What lights did you go with? Looks like Catalina? Also, is that the ADA garden mat you're using under the tank?
> 
> Edit** read your first page. Catalinas  I almost went with Cat as well, but I found out the Tek lights were actually a better deal from Aquariumspecialty.com


Thanks man, i cant wait till i move out to set all of this up. Dont have an idea on what i want to do with this layout wise. I went with Catalina because i read good things about it and it was on sale .

And yes, it is an ADA garden mat. Feels good too:flick: haha.



Oh yeah forgot to add that i bought a chiller for this so i can raise blue tigers in here. So this means no more Discus. I dont think thy would be happy in a tank this small.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Thought i should update this.
Looks like im not moving out soon so id decided i should just set this beast up .

Just bought some ADA branchy wood from my LFS, dont know how its working out though.

Here is an idea of what im trying to do, what do you guys think? Im still planning on adding a few rocks and still have about another bag of regular size ADA soil and about two more big bags of the powder version.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The wood looks a bit small. Maybe move them a bit closer to each other, or move them together and offset, or buy some more wood. I like the structure of them, it's just not enough wood, IMO.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

instead of getting more wood, i say move them closer together on one side


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, those are about as big as they get. 20$ a piece too. Maybe putting them in one side would be better, more space for planting too . 

If it doesnt work out i might go with some rocks instead, just wondering if theyll let me return the wood back.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh yeah those are 4 pieces altogether, ill try to post a pic in a little bit of all pieces so you guys can see them.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Heres a pic


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Here are a few more layouts. The first one was from yesterday when i tossed a few rocks in there.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Even though the rocks would eventually be covered by plants, I like that first picture that you just posted a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

xJaypex said:


>


I like this one, but maybe add a rock to the right side for balance?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah im adding rocks its just that i wanted to figure out what to do with the wood first. Either way i have to figure out something fast because my plants just arrived today and i have no where to plant them.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking great. Can't wait to see water in it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin forward to follow the progress of my twin tank . Were those rocks collected? If so maybe get some bigger rocks so they won't get swallowed by the plants down the line. Other than that, that wood is pretty cool and gives a nice rooty effect.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is another layout, the only problem i see with this one is that the rocks on the right side are small and a different type then the ones on the left. Or do you guys think i can do without the rocks on the left?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Ahhh!!

So i just got done filling up the tank up with water, and ending up having to take it all out. Turns out something is out of level, do you guys think that wood shims would work in the long run?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

xJaypex said:


> Ahhh!!
> 
> So i just got done filling up the tank up with water, and ending up having to take it all out. Turns out something is out of level, do you guys think that wood shims would work in the long run?


Yes, put them under the stand.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Level it under the stand. Make sure it's not "teetertottering".


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

*Sigh* Wish there was a 24 hours lowes or HD, im more of a night owl myself .

"teetertottering"?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

You don't want two opposite corners supporting the weight. If you level it out, and it's only supported really good on 3 corners, you run the risk of twisting the stand once you start putting weight on it. Twisted stand, twisted tank. It's one of those things that you want to do right, and not half-you know what because you're in a hurry.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

would putting a wood shim in each side prevent it from teetertottering?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

xJaypex said:


> would putting a wood shim in each side prevent it from teetertottering?


I don't know, I'd have to see it. You need to get it so it's not wobbling/teetertottering at all with no weight on it. What kind of flooring is it on?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Just finished refilling the tank with water after leveling the tank. The sad part is that for some reason the AS turned kind of muddy and the water is really foggy. Would the filter clear this up? Or would i have to do a lot of water changes?

Oh and the floor in concrete btw.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The tank will clear up on its own with the help of a filter. No need to do excess water changes


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

So as much as i liked those branches ive decided theyre too small. Im going to go with some Montana rocks from another local user, but that wont be till the 17th

Heres a few pics of how the soil looks like, have any of you had this problem and if so does it get better over time? Its all over the tank and worst in some places.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Is that AS? If so just gently vacuum it and you will be fine. You may have to do it again after a big uprooting or every few months. Nothing you wouldn't have to do with an inert substrate either.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

So after getting a few rocks here is what i came up with, i like this one 

what do you guys think?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

bsmith said:


> Is that AS? If so just gently vacuum it and you will be fine. You may have to do it again after a big uprooting or every few months. Nothing you wouldn't have to do with an inert substrate either.


Yeah thats AS. I drained the tank and dried the soil in the sun. So i think it should be good now , i think the problem was that the water i used was hard water. Im using RO next time i fill it.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Prettyyy!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Chrisinator said:


> Prettyyy!


Thanks!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think that looks really good. Stick to short plants in front of the [email protected] and you're golden.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

hardscape looks very nice.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Tank is filled up and somewhat planted, still need a foreground though. Was thinking tropica 049 or DHG belem, but the belem i was growing gat infested with BBA and the two packages i bought of the tropica melted in the very next day i received them.

But anyways heres a pic


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

xJaypex said:


> Tank is filled up and somewhat planted, still need a foreground though. Was thinking tropica 049 or DHG belem, but the belem i was growing gat infested with BBA and the two packages i bought of the tropica melted in the very next day i received them.
> 
> But anyways heres a pic


I have some 049 let me know if you want some.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

bsmith said:


> I have some 049 let me know if you want some.


Thanks for the offer but i think i should be getting some in the mail tomorrow. How do you ship yours to prevent them from melting?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Just an update.

Today i installed the auto dosing system and its doing wonders! Im dosing with the PPS Pro method so ill see how that works. Also moved some plants around and added a few stems and i think its looking pretty good.

I also bought a few neon tetras to see if the tank is cycled. I tested for ammonia and nitrates and i got perfect results. Shouldnt i see ammonia if it wasnt cycled being that im using ADA soil? The filter i bought for this tank was running in my other cycled tank for about 3 weeks while i got everything else i need for this tank.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Get more plants in there asap(like 5x what you have) and do frequent water changes(2-3x a week min 50%), tweak CO2 etc.

Raise the light up a bit more.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Update!

So ive been busy since the last update. Most of the stuff ive ordered online finally arrived and Ive completely set up the chiller, fert auto doser and fixed the lights height. All im waiting for now are my glass lilly pipes for the chillers pump.

Here is a picture of most of the equipment in my tank.








Chiller









Fertilizer containers









This is where the ferts go to , one on each side









Whirpool!! Kind of blurry









Right Side Uuapes carpet !









Left Side









FTS











Right now im not too happy with it. I took down my 60p and moved all the plants from there to this one, so i planted the plants in random places. Still waiting for them to fill in.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> Get more plants in there asap(like 5x what you have) and do frequent water changes(2-3x a week min 50%), tweak CO2 etc.
> 
> Raise the light up a bit more.
> 
> ...


Just raised the light 2 feet above the tank and only running two bulbs do you think this will be ok? Or would the 4 bulbs be ok with the lights being that high? Im still trying to find the right BPS for the co2.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

i think it looks fantastic!

and all the tech is really cool too.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> i think it looks fantastic!
> 
> and all the tech is really cool too.


Thanks, i really tried to go ll out on this one roud:


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Dan the Man said:


> Hey, not to threadjack but are you Justin Roundtree? And if so I saw some of your tanks on some gallery and they looked great. I forget which website they were on though...


lol, no i'm stephen, but I have a brother named justin, and that's CRAZY....lol

sorry to continue the threadjack...


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Just thought i should update this with some pics..


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

The pantanal is looking good. Just wait until it gets closer to the surface...


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

bsmith said:


> The pantanal is looking good. Just wait until it gets closer to the surface...


Thanks man, i had a problem with the timer resetting and it wasnt dosing the ferts. I swear, if it was i think the pantanal wouldve looked much better .


----------



## Emerica88 (Oct 16, 2009)

How does the auto fert doser work?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi, Emerica. I have the fertilizers in two liquid solutions in separate containers. I have pumps on timers to dose for 4 mins per day at 4.4 ml total a day.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Just tossed in about 60 shrimp in there today, will take pics soon!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jay,

Is that Staurogyne porto velho on the left foreground there? If so I'd like to see how soon it acclimates for you. Mine are having a hard time settling in. Your tank looks awesome btw.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey speedie, yes it is the porto velho. They seem to be growing just fine, i think its the fastest one in there too. I started with a few in one side and now i have the right side covered in it too.

is yours just not growing or what?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my fish and inverts!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes that is string algae you see in all pics . Dont know how to get rid of it.

I only use 2 bulbs for 7 hours, co2 is on light green.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

xJaypex said:


> Hey speedie, yes it is the porto velho. They seem to be growing just fine, i think its the fastest one in there too. I started with a few in one side and now i have the right side covered in it too.
> 
> is yours just not growing or what?


Weird, mine grows super slow and the older leaves are melting on a regular. I'm giving them a few more weeks and then out they go if they don't bounce back.

As for your string algae, pluck them all out with tweezers. 3 day blackout helps out a lot with this algae.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I dig that purple satin. It's groovy.

Nice close up shots too!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Weird, mine grows super slow and the older leaves are melting on a regular. I'm giving them a few more weeks and then out they go if they don't bounce back.
> 
> As for your string algae, pluck them all out with tweezers. 3 day blackout helps out a lot with this algae.


Did you do a 3 day black out without co2 and ferts?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> I dig that purple satin. It's groovy.
> 
> Nice close up shots too!


Haha thanks!

Just fixed my good camera yesterday, so itll be nothing but good quality from now on.:flick:


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never had luck with blackout method. For that kind of algae I always did daily 90 to 100% water change and hand removal for about a week.

On a side note: straighten out that substrate line man! Looks good so far though.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Ill be sad if it doesn't work . Also cant seem to tell if what i got is Spirogyra or fuzz algae, maybe both?

What if i double team this with a 3 day black and try to do 20% daily water changes? I'm using RO, so more than that can be really troublesome. I also have about 20 amanos there and about 15 ottos, not sure if that will help.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

So yesterday was the first day of the black out. Couldnt do any water change on it since i was out all from morning till night looking for a new car, will do one today though.

I covered all sides but the top, do people usually cover the top too?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have any Excel? I had really good luck with it spot treating BBA with a syringe and leaving the filter off for a hour or so.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

bsmith said:


> Do you have any Excel? I had really good luck with it spot treating BBA with a syringe and leaving the filter off for a hour or so.


Yeah i have a little excel left, im scared of using it though. Too many shrimp in there. Does excel harm any or your soft water plants?


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Whenever I do blackouts, I cover the aquarium completely, ie top and sides, and don't uncover it at all at any point during the 3-4 days. Do a water change before the blackout and do one after, but during just leave it alone.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have not had any issues with my plants. Just use half doses and you should be fine.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Saw that you had string or thread algae. Did you see your Amano shrimp eating some of them?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

jmhart said:


> Whenever I do blackouts, I cover the aquarium completely, ie top and sides, and don't uncover it at all at any point during the 3-4 days. Do a water change before the blackout and do one after, but during just leave it alone.


Got it. Ill see if i can find something to cover the top. Just read your algae thread and now regret buying my SAE :flick:, very helpful information.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

bsmith said:


> I have not had any issues with my plants. Just use half doses and you should be fine.


Perhaps i can start dosing half the recommended dose as well, thanks!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

justin182 said:


> Saw that you had string or thread algae. Did you see your Amano shrimp eating some of them?


I think they are. Last time i check there was a good a mount of it still but i do see results. I just hope they eat the algae thats dying during the black out.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

That's good, hope that after the black out, your Amano shrimps will clear the rest.
I have minor thread algae issue in my 10 gallon tank lately. I just got myself an Amano too! Let's see if they will do the magic.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Generally, when I'm going nuclear on my tank, this is how I do it:

Manually remove as much algae as possible
Do a large water change, at least 50%
Double or Triple dose Excel/Glut
then a 3-4 day blackout
Large water change, at least 50%
Triple dose Excel.

I haven't done that in a long time, but it used to obliterate they algae in my 45g.

And I always used black plastic, ie heavy duty trash bags. I'd take 2 or 3 around my 45g with masking tape to cover it up.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I havent had much luck with excel and thread algae. I use a bamboo skewer with a harpoon like notch cut in it. The notch snags the algae and you twist it until you get to the base of it and pull it off. this is the only kind of algae that ive had trouble removing by any other means than hands on. A blackout will probably work for the other stuff tho. And/or excel. If you doubled your plant mass, youll probably find that youll have 1/2 the algae problems though. Fight nature with nature.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

justin182 said:


> That's good, hope that after the black out, your Amano shrimps will clear the rest.
> I have minor thread algae issue in my 10 gallon tank lately. I just got myself an Amano too! Let's see if they will do the magic.


Turned the lights again monday and the tank looks a whole lot better. Still some left but definately and improvement. We'll see if they do their job . Did you only get one?



jmhart said:


> Generally, when I'm going nuclear on my tank, this is how I do it:
> 
> Manually remove as much algae as possible
> Do a large water change, at least 50%
> ...


I didnt think of using a trash bag to cover it, good idea though, will try it next time. I just taped paper around the tank, haha. I also only half dosed excel and some of my Uuapes started melting. Not sure if the excel is to blame or the black out.



chad320 said:


> I havent had much luck with excel and thread algae. I use a bamboo skewer with a harpoon like notch cut in it. The notch snags the algae and you twist it until you get to the base of it and pull it off. this is the only kind of algae that ive had trouble removing by any other means than hands on. A blackout will probably work for the other stuff tho. And/or excel. If you doubled your plant mass, youll probably find that youll have 1/2 the algae problems though. Fight nature with nature.


Does the bamboo skewer work better than a tooth brush? The black out did help a lot though.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't cut down on dosage drastically. That will probably help the algae by negatively impacting the plants. Try the manual removal, WC and balckout and see how it goes. You might also want to clean the filter and replace the media (fine filter pad if any) to increase the flow.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Im still dosing the same amount of ferts as last time. Havent changed that at all, all i did was started dosing little bit of excel. I think im going to stop on the excel since my Uuapes doesnt seem to like it at ALL, the only plant thts melting. Most of the algae seems to be gone anyways


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

Are you using RO for this tank or do you have soft water?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Im using RO. Tap is like mud.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

I think i should update this soon:flick:


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

several pictures to update this thread would be nice :icon_smil ....its only been i don't know like *2 MONTHS!!!* since we last saw what your tank looks like




xJaypex said:


> I think i should update this soon:flick:


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Yup!, tried to do so today but decided to remodel and manually remove anything that made it look bad.

Another reason i hadnt update this journal is because i ignored the tank during all that time, no dosing or co2 during that time. Just light.

But hopefully water is clear later on today and i can show how much it hasnt changed haha.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Damn, im sorry. Ive been busy with school and two other tanks. I was also building a diy stand for my other 120p i have laying around.

I was planning earlier tonight, had my camera and everything in hand. But got distracted setting up my new xbox and got lost in the kinect:redface:

I also removed some species out and added a few, cleaned and trimmed everything since almost everything was growing out of the tank. Just finished doing that, so ill take the pictures tomorrowroud:


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Here are some pics for those who were interested!roud:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Bright and colorful. How do you like those Tunze powerheads?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks awesome man. Plants look healthy too.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice Jose! All the plants look so healthy, and colorful!

I'm gonna have to get some plants from you and skewlboy at the next meeting.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Bright and colorful. How do you like those Tunze powerheads?


 Thanks, just got those last week. They seem to be doing exactly what i wanted them to.



speedie408 said:


> Looks awesome man. Plants look healthy too.


Thanks.


AzFishKid said:


> Nice Jose! All the plants look so healthy, and colorful!
> 
> I'm gonna have to get some plants from you and skewlboy at the next meeting.


Hah, fine by me.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

love the pic you took from the top of the tank. nice layout!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks tim!


Oh yeah, dont know if ive mentioned this before but i stopped dosing this tank a while back for a whole month. Since last monday this tank has been auto dosing itself, which is the longest its been doing it without me re programming the timers. Finally came up with a solution and since then i havent touched the timers.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Just a few more pics.
The poor gourami, he needs a partner but no luck finding one locally.
















Dont know how i got this plant but its the the one with the most color 


































































Yes i know! lot of algae! But believe me it use to be woorse:icon_mad:. Most of it is on the rocks though.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Still looking awesome. The macandra is a nice plant when it is growing properly, big pita most of the time. Chocolate gouramis are beautiful fish. I can't tell if it's a male or female but I believe they do best in trios, 1/m 2/f.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Man I can't wait to get mine going. Your tank looks amazing! I love ADA 120's. Your rocks add a nice variation of color to your substrate and plants. It makes me wish I saved up even more for the 120 instead of getting the 90-P but there was no way convincing my wife or the apartmet manager of a bigger tank. I guess for a first tank a 90-P is a good place to start but man yours is coming along great!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

bsmith said:


> Still looking awesome. The macandra is a nice plant when it is growing properly, big pita most of the time. Chocolate gouramis are beautiful fish. I can't tell if it's a male or female but I believe they do best in trios, 1/m 2/f.


 Is that what the red one is called? Yeah the place where i bought one hasnt had them since, kind of a bummer. Thanks for the comment.



Dan the Man said:


> Man I can't wait to get mine going. Your tank looks amazing! I love ADA 120's. Your rocks add a nice variation of color to your substrate and plants. It makes me wish I saved up even more for the 120 instead of getting the 90-P but there was no way convincing my wife or the apartmet manager of a bigger tank. I guess for a first tank a 90-P is a good place to start but man yours is coming along great!


Thanks man, i think the rocks are from montana and got them from a local member. Theyre covered in bba though:icon_lol:. Its a good thing the bba its only growing in the rocks too. A 90p is just as good as a 120p! specially for a first tank, do you have it set up yet?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

You're tank is beautiful!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

xJaypex said:


> Is that what the red one is called? Yeah the place where i bought one hasnt had them since, kind of a bummer. Thanks for the comment.


Yep, its Rotala Macranda. Here is the profile on here and here is is on APC.

They both list it as a hard plant but its not too hard to keep, just to get to grow looking like yours does. Its really picky about lighting and if it gets shaded it can start to either morph and become stunted and ugly or melt.

PS- What are the Erios in the tank?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> You're tank is beautiful!


Thanks nikki, glad you think so!


bsmith said:


> Yep, its Rotala Macranda. Here is the profile on here and here is is on APC.
> 
> They both list it as a hard plant but its not too hard to keep, just to get to grow looking like yours does. Its really picky about lighting and if it gets shaded it can start to either morph and become stunted and ugly or melt.
> 
> PS- What are the Erios in the tank?


 Good to know, i think i got it at a local meeting once, someone gave me a stem and i never knew what it was.

In the 2nd to last pic theres atleast 4 types of erios i think. The 3 big ones in the center are the Matto Grossos, to the right of them is erio sp japan. Not sure if you noticed it but in front of the grossos its the erioamanoanum. Cant remember what the the last one is, looks like japan one but its way smaller.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Well done! I see many hard to keep stems in there. I give 2 green thumbs up buddy!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Well done! I see many hard to keep stems in there. I give 2 green thumbs up buddy!


Thanks, i'm surprised most of them are still growing!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, a little Update i forgot to mention.

I added two more chocolate gouramis and 2 more dario darios.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1NfeRB7Z-g

Check it out!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin REAL nice bro.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What is your foreground plant?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Lookin REAL nice bro.


 Thanks speedie, definitely not contest material like yours thats for sure!:thumbsup:



problemman said:


> What is your foreground plant?


Thats a bunch of tiny little erios! Nah, thats just one of my favorites.
Syngonanthus Uuapes


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

we've got 4 of those gourami's in the 60cm display aquarium at ADG. Except I'm the only one who ever sees them because they spend the entire time hiding in the stem / trident java mass. they only come out when absolutely no one is around, and if you don't approach the tank appropriately they dive back into the thicket. Mike and Jeff are convinced they are dead, but, like I said, that's because I'm the only one who ever sees them late at night!

So says the person who saw big foot.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

You said the 3 plants in the middle center were Matto Grossos? The one's in front of the tonina in the back but behind the foreground directly in the center of the tank. I can't find anything about them and i've been looking for that specific plant myself, just wondering if there was another name for them possibly?

Anyways, the tank looks awesome!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

i love scarlet badis, one of my favorites by far. what was the little fish on the side, a chocolate gourami?


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

super kool tank ,
the left side looks like mountains in lush forest ...


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry guys, been super busy.

This tank has gone slightly down hill but at the same time has gotten some improvements equipment wise. Still fighting algae since out of ferts and regulator being messed up. Few days ago i added the fluval fx5 filter to this tank. So right now im still deciding on regulators, might be picking up a bare regulator up locally. Needle valve might be on the way and still need a solenoid.

Also been looking for bulk fertilizers so this never happens s to me again. Got 20 pounds of Potassium sulfate for 30 shipped and might be getting 50 pounds of KNo3 for 80 or so shipped. Still need a source for Potassium phosphate. ANyone wanna help out?


----------



## Cryptocoryne (Sep 3, 2010)

xJaypex said:


> Tank arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What lighting fixture it that?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a lot of salt! You would be able to sell some but think about it before you do. Having to label, pack, weigh, ship really gets old really fast.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Beautiful Tank, 120p's are so fun to scape! 
Why did you add the Fx5?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Cryptocoryne said:


> What lighting fixture it that?


Its a catalina fixture, cant remember which one but it was one of the newer ones at that time.


bsmith said:


> That's a lot of salt! You would be able to sell some but think about it before you do. Having to label, pack, weigh, ship really gets old really fast.


 Yeah it is, but if im in the hobby for the rest of my life the cost will proably still add up to all the ferts ill use. This way i can never run out of them . Dont really have to sell them but then again i woldnt mind selling a few pounds here and there.



mott said:


> Beautiful Tank, 120p's are so fun to scape!
> Why did you add the Fx5?


I added the FX5 because i wanted extra filtration and its pump its strong enough to replace the iwaki pump i had running for the chiller.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Id sell enough to recoup the cost you paid. Then you essentially got them for free. This is what I initially intended to do with the KENS food but after the wonderful reception from buyers and all the great stories about how their fish never looked better, come out more, behave more like thy should and even began breeding I decided that it was a small thing I could to to help whoever wanted some.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Might have to start all over with this tank.

Am having new carpet installed so i have to move it and will most likely just be a somewhat dutch style aquarium. I feel like the rocks are taking up too much space.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Pics....

I attached a picture of the Uaupes as well. This plant is literally the hardest plant ive tried growing. I dont know how to keep it happy at all. Its a good thing i hae a good amount of it though.:bounce:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Tank looks good!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

macclellan said:


> Tank looks good!


Thanks!

I actually cant wait till it fill in. I have 5 small matto grossos in the middle that will look awesome when they grow bigger.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Heres a *VIDEO* a few weeks after rescape and soil change. Sorry for the low quality, next time ill do it with a camera.roud:


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

PICS!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Lookin good. I think you need some red in there. Maybe a tight stand of polugonum sao paulo.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

bsmith said:


> Lookin good. I think you need some red in there. Maybe a tight stand of polugonum sao paulo.


Thanks!

I agree. Im having trouble bringing out my plants colors. I cant even tell which species is which between the bacoba colorata and caroliniana anymore, they're both green haha. Too scared to use 4 bulbs or lower my lights, dont want to start growing algae again.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I cant see any fish or animals in there so just crank the co2 up before you lengthen/intensify your lighting and you should be fine.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

There's an otto guild on the top right corner of the last pic. I've killed so many ottos with co2. DO you know if plecos or saes are more tolerant to co2?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm not 100% here but I think that the smaller the fish is the mire tolerant they are. At least it seems that way in my tanks. 

When I used to have a Pleco in my 29/37 the royal I has seemed to fall asleep before my cardinals did. Actually I have noticed that tetras (neons and cardinals) seento be about as resilient when it comes to co2 as I've seen.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

What if i dose metrocide along with the pressurized co2? Do you think it'll good enough to keep up with the light?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Never got it.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

bsmith said:


> Never got it.


The pm?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Correct.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Fish from fast flowing streams are less co2 tolerant. For example WCMM. My wcmm can barely stand having co2 injection. They're gasping for breath while my tetras are happily swimming about.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Jeffww said:


> Fish from fast flowing streams are less co2 tolerant. For example WCMM. My wcmm can barely stand having co2 injection. They're gasping for breath while my tetras are happily swimming about.


Too bad there arent any mini ottos. Those would fit great in my tank hah.
I think i might dose a good amount of metricide along with the co2 and see how that works.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Heres the VIDEO  with a better camera i promised.

:smile:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice. What are your params, dosing schedule and WC routine (type of water, RO)?

What kind of erio is that on the front edge and would you want to part with one? I would be happy to provide you with that red your tank is looking for in the form of Polygonum Sao Paulo and Cuphea Anagdollia (SP?).


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

The one in the very front is Syngonanthus Uaupes, or are you talking about the big one on the left side?

I just dose EI and do 50% water chanegs every sunday with RO water.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those are some really cool plants you have in there.

Nice video too! I look forward to seeing it grown in.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

The line of plants becomes visible at about 30sec. They look like little erios with slightly wavy leaves, you have quite a few of them.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Those are some really cool plants you have in there.
> 
> Nice video too! I look forward to seeing it grown in.


Thanks, it's filling in real slow!



bsmith said:


> The line of plants becomes visible at about 30sec. They look like little erios with slightly wavy leaves, you have quite a few of them.



The first two are downois and the rest are Uaupes, i can spare a bush if youd like.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Can it be kept low like you have it fairly easily?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Its the only way its been growing for me so im guessing it should be. Have you tried growing it before?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

New *Video*

:thumbsup:

I finally have no algae problems. Really starting to like my tank now


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Few pics Update!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Very pretty tank, what is the fish in the first pic?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks karatekid, 
That's one of my Florida flag fish. They like to keep my tank clean :].


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's a *video *i meant to show with the pictures yesternight. Finished it this morning


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

xJaypex said:


> Too bad there arent any mini ottos. Those would fit great in my tank hah.


check out parotocinlcus sp 3










size compared to regular otto's


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Now that is nice, it would be a great addition to my nano! Going to look those little guys up, I bet they won't come cheap either. 

EDIT: Nevermind.. no one sells them.. rare.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> check out parotocinlcus sp 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow those are small!
Are these yours? any idea how much this go for?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I really wish I could get some paras for my mini-m...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

no not mine.. i have no idea, never seen them in south africa..


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Glad to see the plants I sent you are doing well (at least I think I saw some of them hehe). The E. cinereum I got from you is once again nice and green. I can't wait until it grows up. 

BTW is that reddish Blyxa just plain Blyxa japonica or something else?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah they look like they all survived just fine and glad to hear that the cinerum is doing well for you.roud:

I think its blyxa aubertii, not too sure on that one.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone have any leads on any para-otos?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

bsmith said:


> Anyone have any leads on any para-otos?


I've seen them once and only ever once in person at my lfs for $13 a piece. They sold out in under a week. thatfishplace.com -- maybe they'll buy them for you if you want several.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow at that price itll be hard to buy a school of these.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

They're popular though...same with zebra otos. They had maybe 20 zebras and they were all gone in a week as well :/ 

A really good algae eater is Crossocheilus reticulatus. I have one that binges on staghorn and bba.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I've seen them once and only ever once in person at my lfs for $13 a piece. They sold out in under a week. thatfishplace.com -- maybe they'll buy them for you if you want several.


If I cant find any ill check into that, thanks. 



xJaypex said:


> Wow at that price itll be hard to buy a school of these.


Yeah I really would like 6 or so in my mini-m. I heard that they had a high mortality rate so if/when I find some im hoping that they have been QT'd for a while and any that were going to be lost have already passed. 



Cardinal Tetra said:


> They're popular though...same with zebra otos. They had maybe 20 zebras and they were all gone in a week as well :/
> 
> A really good algae eater is Crossocheilus reticulatus. I have one that binges on staghorn and bba.


I just think they would look super cool in my low tech mini-m with all the different crypts, CRS, C.Habrosus and all the different snails I have in there.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

FTS Update w/ camera phone!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dang, that is simply amazing! Good work, xJaypex!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Dang, that is simply amazing! Good work, xJaypex!



Thanks zach, glad you like it!:icon_smil


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

No problem!

Just noticed you took that picture with a cell phone camera... I officially hate you :hihi: Kidding, but seriously I can't even take pictures that good with an actual camera.....


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Haha, the picture was edited. A little editing goes a long way :-]


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

What a gorgeous tank, great looking pic.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

2in10 said:


> What a gorgeous tank, great looking pic.



Thanks!


----------

